# Not able to ping when booting for livecd

## manu_leo

Hi Everyone, I want to install Gentoo on one of my servers running Ubuntu. When I download install-amd64-minimal-20180802T214502Z.iso,boot the server from it, assign an ip address to the interface and then when I try to ping my next-hop, it says NETWORK UNREACHABLE.

ifconfig eno1 192.168.100.25 netmask 255.255.255.0

ifconfig eno1 --> I see the correct IP and Subnet Mask assigned to it

ping 192.168.100.2

Connect Network is unreachable.

If I re-install Ubuntu with the same ip and subnet mask, all works fine with no issues.

Can someone please help me in getting this up and point me what exactly am I missing here.

Appreciate all your help in advance

Thanks

----------

## ali3nx

Does your server hardware have uefi bios? if it does you may need sysrescuecd instead.

The gentoo minimal livecd's last i checked do not support uefi bios boot.  

There is a possibility that without being uefi booted your hardware may not be functioning correctly

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks ali3nx for the prompt response. Boot Mode is set to BIOS and not UEFI.

Thanks

----------

## ali3nx

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> Thanks ali3nx for the prompt response. Boot Mode is set to BIOS and not UEFI.
> 
> Thanks

 

Your welcome. if you do have reasonably new uefi bios capable hardware using uefi boot could be advantageous or necessary. i've diagnosed hardware functionality issues on several occasions in the past two years where newer uefi bios capable hardware would not function correctly without a uefi boot OS install.

One individual i helped with the same conditions where hardware would not function without a uefi OS install on uefi hardware his graphics cards were unusable with legacy boot. strange but it's becoming a common issue with uefi hardware. legacy boot is being depreciated.

installing a uefi boot capable gentoo install really isn't that much more challenging than a legacy bios approach. 

There is of course also the possibility that the network access method or hardware your attempting to use either lacks a hardware driver with the livecd or network access requires further setup. to really be able to aid with this more details about your network access method would be necessary.

----------

## Jaglover

Doesn't Ubuntu install boot in live mode?

----------

## ali3nx

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Doesn't Ubuntu install boot in live mode?

 

yes it does usually i believe. you can skip the live boot and go directly to the installer. It's been a few months since i booted a ubuntu livecd however.

Something worth mentioning is ubuntu defaults to using uefi boot on uefi hardware and also by default will support secure boot by installing signed linux kernels. There are benefits to not using legacy boot and even ubuntu understands that can be necessary.

----------

